# Pet shop thoughts



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently went to a pet shop in S.c.u.n.t.h.o.r.p.e (it puts asterisks for some reason).

Quite disgusted really, last time I went in there were around 4 leopard geckos in a small viv all with incredibly thin tails (they looked spiky with the bumps sticking out so much). There was also a moon crab in a enclosure that usually had tortoises in it which of course need fairly dry enviroments opposite to the crab.

When I asked to handle a royal python I was asked whether I was going to buy it which I potentially was in the future but not then and I just wanted to see one properly. Didn't bother waiting the 15 minutes they wanted as the reptile person was busy (shows a lot as the two people behind the counter weren't able to do it, what herp shop hires employees that know nothing about herps?).

The prices are stupidly high, £20 for a digital thermometer?

Overall its animal husbandry is terrible and clearly they are just in it for the profit.










Didn't get pics of leopard geckos but there is the crab. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I've removed the name of the shop as "naming and shaming" is not allowed. 

* are automatically inserted as the name of the town has a non-permitted word in it!


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Surely its only fair though? If the word can't be spread about a bad shop then more animals might suffer there. I assume it is for legal reasons to prevent the forum getting sued etc?

Well yeah it does have a certain word but its a part of the name. Its not against the rules to bypass the censorship thing is it as long as its for a name is it? 


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Surely its only fair though? If the word can't be spread about a bad shop then more animals might suffer there. I assume it is for legal reasons to prevent the forum getting sued etc?
> 
> Well yeah it does have a certain word but its a part of the name. Its not against the rules to bypass the censorship thing is it as long as its for a name is it?
> 
> ...


You are right about naming Any concerns can be forwarded to the relevant Local Authority who can, and will, take action where needed.

Certain word are automatically *'d. The word a_d_m_i_n being one of them. The reasoning behind that one remains a mystery. That particularly town suffers on other Forums as well!


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok thanks. 

I live in North Lincolnshire so would north lincolnshire council be the one to contact?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd have been tempted to buy the crab and take it home , to be honest .

Crazy to be keeping it on sawdust !?!?


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

It was a display not for sale but I wish I could have.

It is a land crab and this species is so adapted to land they can drown. Water is useful to them and it had water but it needs a moist humid enviroment.

BTW it wasnt sawdust but the pellets for tortoises, if I recall its compressed alfalfa or something. Still not good 



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't contacted anyone yet. I am planning to send an email to both the shop and authoritys by tommorow.

Would someone mind reading through them to see if it has the right 'tone'? Especially the one to the authorities. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is the email. I appreciate all feedback and suggestions. What should I have the subject as?
________________________________
To whom it may concern,

I am writing in regards to a pet shop that is keeping animals in terrible conditions that I have visited. It is called '*****' in S****horpe.

Whilst to the average keeper of a dog or other non exotic animal there doesnt seem to be any problems I am an exotic animal keeper and have noticed many issues and another person has commented on these, too. 

Firstly and the worst issue is several leopard geckos, Eublepharis macularius. There appeared to be approximately 5 lizards of unknown age or gender being kept in small housing with a lack of suitable hiding places an important aspect to the husbandry of this species. The main issue however was that they all were extremely starved. The tails did not have the usual plump appearance and were extremely thin for this species, which can potentially be deadly. I can not provide images of this as I don't have any.

The other major issue was a moon crab, Gecarcinus quadratus, being kept in an extremely dry environment. The substrate was of compressed pellets used for tortoises needing dry conditions. This was visibly dry whilst this crab needs a moist substrate such as soil to burrow into. Furthermore there was not the essential humidity level for this species as it would be shown by condensation on the glass. The crab had access to water so could survive but ss they can drown in water having this as the only moisture source is not conductive to an healthy enviroment. I have attached an image of the crab.

I hope you can help these suffering animals.

Yours sincerely,
Ryan 
Exotic pet keeper



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Here is the email. I appreciate all feedback and suggestions. What should I have the subject as?
> ________________________________
> To whom it may concern,
> 
> ...


I have added some amendments in capitals as above. However, I am by no means suggesting that you send this. You need to speak to your parents about it, and make them fully aware of your thoughts and possible intentions.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for your help much appreciated. I will ask my parents before I send it, yes.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Could it be sent anonymously ??


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, just read this post, you are doing a wonderful thing trying to draw attention to this shop, unnecessary suffering clearly. I think I have just found the shop in question given the clues , the Google reviews pretty much back up what you found. Keep us updated won't you and good luck.:2thumb:


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> Could it be sent anonymously ??


Maybe but I would prefer to put my name to it as it may seem more genuine I think.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cicindela said:


> Hi there, just read this post, you are doing a wonderful thing trying to draw attention to this shop, unnecessary suffering clearly. I think I have just found the shop in question given the clues , the Google reviews pretty much back up what you found. Keep us updated won't you and good luck.:2thumb:


Thanks. Yes I will keep this thread updated.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is what I have. I have used the majority of suggestions from this thread and some from another forum that has helped.
________________________________
Dear Sir/Madam,

I am writing in regards to a pet shop that is keeping animals in terrible conditions that I have visited. It is called '' in S****horpe. I believe these poor conditions contravene the Animal Welfare Act 2006 and the Pet Animals Act 1951 (amended in 1983).

Whilst to the general public or even a pet owner of a non-exotic animal there may not appear to be any problems, as an exotic animal keeper, I have noticed many issues which point to unsatisfactory/sub-standard conditions.

Firstly and the worst issue are several leopard geckos, Eublepharis macularius. There appeared to be approximately 5 lizards of unknown age or gender being kept in small housing with a lack of suitable hiding places an important aspect to the husbandry of this species. The main issue however was that they all were extremely starved. The tails did not have the usual plump appearance and were extremely thin for this species, which can potentially be deadly.

The other major issue is a moon crab, Gecarcinus quadratus, being kept in an extremely dry environment. The substrate is of compressed pellets not ideal for holding moisture allowing the necessary conditions. The crab needs a moist substrate such as soil to burrow into. Furthermore there was not the essential humidity level for this species as it would be shown by condensation on the glass.The crab had access to water so could survive but, as they can drown in water, having this as the only moisture source is not conducive to a healthy environment. I have attached an image of the crab.

I hope you can investigate this and help these suffering animals, and I would be grateful to hear back from you about the outcome of your investigations

Yours sincerely,
Ryan 
Exotic pet keeper

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a subject line? I can't think of anything and leaving it blank doesn't give a good impression. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am sending the email tonight. It seems the RSPCA are the ones to contact according to the trade standards website. My parents did give me permission BTW.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello chap, the RSPCA are worth contacting as are your local council, it's worth firing off a copy to them. 

The shop will be holding specific licenses to trade in exotics as far as I'm aware. They will be able to reinforce the RSPCA when it comes to an investigation. I went through a similar experience for a terrible shop in Bloxwich.

It didn't go well, but I tried. They sent an inspector who had no idea what they were looking for.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

FishForLife2001 said:


> I am sending the email tonight. It seems the RSPCA are the ones to contact according to the trade standards website. My parents did give me permission BTW.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


No, its not the RSPCA, it is the Local Authority as they issue the licences. Email address etc here:

http://www.northlincs.gov.uk/jobs-b...nimal-welfare-and-licensing/pet-shop-licence/

If they follow it up, which they should do, a vet will attend at the premises.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

FishForLife2001 said:


> I am sending the email tonight. It seems the RSPCA are the ones to contact according to the trade standards website. My parents did give me permission BTW.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


No, its not the RSPCA, it is the Local Authority as they issue the licences. Email address etc here:

Pet Shop Licence - North Lincolnshire Council

If they follow it up, which they should do, a vet will attend at the premises.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> No, its not the RSPCA, it is the Local Authority as they issue the licences. Email address etc here:
> 
> Pet Shop Licence - North Lincolnshire Council
> 
> If they follow it up, which they should do, a vet will attend at the premises.


I sent it to them yesterday but wouldn't post as I couldnt get on the forum. Thanks for the link.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry for not updating.

I recieved a reply. The shop is known to them and he has forwarded the crab image to the inspectors. An inspection is intended but he couldn't say anything else. 

Hopefully something will be done soon.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipslap (Jan 18, 2016)

Afraid to say that things like this are VERY hard to get sorted, people have been trying (myself included) to get a pet shop in the area closed for their constant lies and disgusting conditions. We've had no real luck thus far besides the owner being told to clean up their act. Here's hoping you get some justice OP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Are you near me? If so mind PMing me the name of the shop?

I hope so but its unlikely I will ever know if anything has or will be done if they can't give that information. Not sure why its so classified - surely a basic "yes we are doing something" is fine and better than not telling me anything.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipslap (Jan 18, 2016)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Are you near me? If so mind PMing me the name of the shop?
> 
> I hope so but its unlikely I will ever know if anything has or will be done if they can't give that information. Not sure why its so classified - surely a basic "yes we are doing something" is fine and better than not telling me anything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



Nah, I'm based in Newcastle. I know they pulled vets in to check the place out it was in that bad a condition but they're still open and selling animals. Sadly this seems to happen anywhere there's a pet shop, I inderstand why most vets detest them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

